# Update on SHEROC Red Standard Poodles



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you, TheStars, for the update.

Our hearts are breaking for Sheryl and for her poodles.

All of us, as dog lovers, know that loosing our beloved pets is one of the toughest things life throws at us. Loosing your dogs and your home, too, would be about all a person could be asked to bear.

Heartfelt hope and encouragement and prayers for her - and the furry children.

And financial assistance. 

If any of us can spare a dime, let's!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Tabatha.

As you found out from contacting the vet, Art has passed away.

All she has left is Tabitha and her horse Mini.

Please keep her in your prayers.
Jean


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

thestars said:


> Thanks Tabatha.
> 
> As you found out from contacting the vet, Art has passed away.
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY ART MAY BE STILL ALIVE!!! They may have meant Rhett, Tab!
Just got off the phone with Sheryl and she did not hear any word on Art. His oxygen was at 86 and he had fluid in his lungs. She was calling the Vet to find out how he is doing tonight.

CHANGE IN ADDRESS!!!
CORRECTION TO PO BOX ADDRESS! (The other was her and Rocky's and now his)
Sheryl Bleich
PO Box 3293
Page, Arizona 86040


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Update on Art..."He is a fighter and wants to live," Sheryl said. Art is being transported to St. George Vet Clinic because he needs care 24/7. Art got a little pneumonia as expected. This weekend, they will put him in Oxygen tank to support his breathing and to recover faster. Please continue to support him on his recovery.

The Fire Marshall determined it was a space heater as the origin of fire. Sheryl had bought this space heater just a week ago at a big box store. The Fire Marshall has retained all evidence.

Jean Urban
Patriot Poodles


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

This is good news! Go art!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow- the new space heater? scary stuff. 

She has one male and one female poodle that may make it? It is so sad. How many did she lose?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nineteen puppies (two litters) and ten adults have passed away, and one female, Tabitha, is fine. Art continues to fight.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jean...can you continue to do the updates here? There is no sense both of us trying to keep everyone up to speed. Thank you...


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Jean...can you continue to do the updates here? There is no sense both of us trying to keep everyone up to speed. Thank you...


Yes I can, I talk to her regularly.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!!!! Art is doing much better. He is keeping down food and water. Standing and sitting. Showing less and less neurological problems. The Oxygen tank room is really helping a lot! Keep praying that the pneumonia goes away!
:amen:


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

fantastic news. keeping fingers crossed and sending love their way.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Art is getting out of the Hospital and is going into a rehab home since Sheryl is in no position to take care of him right now. She is going to need help with Art's continued care until he is stronger or Sheryl is in a situation where she can care for him herself. God really does answer prayers. Art still has some neurological problems and we just don't know how much of that is permanent. Sheryl says as long as he is happy and can have a good life with her she doesn't care if he has some challenges. He is a bit shaky on his feet. The opinion is he will continue to improve.

Thank you everyone for the best wishes!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What magnificent news! Just a glimmer of beautiful light in an otherwise horrid tragedy.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

This is such a heart wrenching situation!  I'm so happy Art is doing better. I can't imagine what that precious boy must have gone through. What a fighter!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Art is making slow but steady progress. He's sitting up better and is still eating, though sometimes taking the fingers of those doing the feeding (can be quite common with dogs with neurological issues). They've gone back to using a syringe to keep all fingers safe during feedings. He's still off oxygen and his levels are good and holding.

Tomorrow we find out more about his lungs as they will x-ray them again, his blood work will not be far behind that and he may even be able to be released to Healing HEART Sanctuary as early as this weekend or early next week.
www.HealingHeartSanctuary.org

Keep the loving energy flowing his way. He's one brave, strong boy!:amen:


----------

